# Do any of you guys go to strip clubs?



## Steven G. (May 18, 2006)

I read alot of these posts, I know alot you guys are lonely and want to talk to females. For myself I never had a girlfriend or anything but I do enjoy going to strip clubs. The girls are always nice they even sit around and talk to you. I mean it's alot more enjoyable then watching porn, hack it's dry humping. 

And trust me guys, it's a whole lot more easy to talk to strippers then random women you really like. The women in these club deals with all types of poeple every night, im sure they handle a shy guy.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I would probably go again to a strip club only if I went with a group of friends just to hangout, have fun, and watch some boobies. I think I would feel wierd and desperate if I went alone.


----------



## Steven G. (May 18, 2006)

bah I don't think it's wierd and desperate at all. I think masterbiting to magazines and webcam girls is wierd and desperate, I never understood that. I mean atleast strippers are live in your face action. XD


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

nuh-ting


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I've been to a few, but only with colleagues on company trips. It's the only times I've ever seen a naked woman live. I don't know where you are, but I've never seen a stripper go around and talk to anybody on the floor. 

As for lap dances, I've never had one. Not only will I not fork out the money, I'd be afraid of "finishing" right then and there.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

I did all the time back when with army buddies. Not really any more.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Never went to one, most likely never will.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Honestly doesn't appeal to me at all. Never been, but I imagine it as a dirty *** place with even dirtier people. Not the kind of place I'd want to be. Besides, I'd be tense as hell in a place like that.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

When I was in college last year, at my dorm, about 10pm I was walking outside to get some food across the street at our universities food court. While walking out, 4 guys (I knew 3 of them whom were pilots such as myself - the 4th I didnt know) recognized me and were like 'Hey man! Come to the strip club with us man we're leaving right now, you wanna come?'. 

I would have gone (definitely  ), but the guy who asked me appeared to be the one that was driving (had car keys in his hand) and I smelled alcohol from his breath. 

'No thanks man I need to study'.

They were kind of dissapointed because they were trying to rowdy up some more guys to come along. But, I wont get in a car with a drunk driver.

My tombstone: RIP - Died while enroute to a stripclub desperate for some fun lovin :lol 

Apparently they made it back safe because I saw them the next day, and they did in fact go (and I heard all the details, haha). I wasnt disappointed in my decision to not risk going with someone whom appeared to be the driver and also appeared to have been drinking.

I definitely wouldn't go alone (not that i'm scared - just would feel 'weird' being alone in that situation). It's not fully about the girls to me, fun plays a large role in going to a strip club. You get a couple buddies, some beer, oh yeah it'll be fun :yes


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive been to three strip clubs. didnt really enjoy myself


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never been to one.

I simply wouldn't feel comfortable there. I see nothing wrong with them if that's what you like, but it's just not for me.

I'm sure the strippers are nice -- that's how they earn the big money.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Njodis said:


> Honestly doesn't appeal to me at all. Never been, but I imagine it as a dirty *** place with even dirtier people. Not the kind of place I'd want to be. Besides, I'd be tense as hell in a place like that.


This is true. We have had a couple pop-up and one close due to a Larry Flynt Palace O' Porn being built next to it (after all, I am near Cincinnati -his favortie place :b).

The one that was closed got in trouble for prostitution all the time. They would be forced to close for a day or two and then reopen. The place was nasty-looking from the outside. I wouldn't even want to go in. The area is known as a secondary truck stop between Dayton and Cincinnati.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I've gone to a couple with my friends. It was kind of fun, though there were some awkward moments too. I think the novelty and excitement wears off after a little while.


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

Not really my type of girl in those places.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I know this is directed towards the guys but as a female, I went to a male strip thing at Olympic Gardens in Vegas. I found it to be not for me. The other girls we having lots of fun, it was a bachelorette thing for one of them. Although I know the fem stripping is different than the men's show, I found myself very uncomfortable.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Do any of you guys go to strip clubs?*



Penny68 said:


> Although I know the fem stripping is different than the men's show, I found myself very uncomfortable.


you are not kidding. my coworkers go to female strip clubs were males strip often and i overhear what goes on. in the males strip clubs (females stripping) you are not allowed to touch them. from what i heard of their conversations, not only do the women touch the male strippers, but they perform oral sex. i dont know why anyone would want to do that. you dont know what he, or the previous women, have done with that penis before they touched it.


----------



## Steven G. (May 18, 2006)

Njodis said:


> Honestly doesn't appeal to me at all. Never been, but I imagine it as a dirty *** place with even dirtier people. Not the kind of place I'd want to be. Besides, I'd be tense as hell in a place like that.


Yeah, that's the main reason why I didn't like strip clubs in the past, I though they we're all dirty. The club I go to is pretty nice, but ofcorse alot of dirt poeple do hang around these places, but I don't let them stop me from having a good time. I don't mind poeple drinking, I just can't stand all the smokers. ><


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

hahaha, my dad used to own a strip club, so I doubt I'll ever go to one on my own. I would probably end up thinking about my father the whole time, and that's just creepy.

The reputable business man, that's my father.


----------



## Naitzmic (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been to one for a bachelor party.
Except for that one time though, never.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Never been to one, and don't have any desire to. But, once, while in another country, I ended up in some kind of pimp-bar that served chicken with a full release. I would have gone for it, but they were older than my mom.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I went to one in Sydney because it was the Canadian guy's 18th birthday party at the hostel I was staying at. I thought it would be like a normal American strip club, but it was far from it. The other Americans and Canadians were shocked that a pretty attractive girl would go all the way (with a condom) with a random guy from the crowd up on stage in front of about 100 people. The other surprising thing is that there were about 20%-25% women there (who weren't expecting it either). The look on the South Korean girl's face who went with us was priceless. And in two hours the same girl got up on stage with a different guy. :um :eek

The first time I went was for my 25th birthday. It wasn't a bad place and the girls would come around and talk to you when they weren't dancing. I'm not sure which one made me more nervous, seeing naked girls or talking to the girls in evening dresses when they walked around. And nothing like the above story ever happened (or would be allowed to happen) in the US.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Inturmal said:


> Never been to one, and don't have any desire to. But, once, while in another country, I ended up in some kind of pimp-bar that served chicken with a full release. I would have gone for it, but they were older than my mom.


Ummm I hate to ask this but I honestly do not know. What is chicken with a full release, Inturmal?

HEY I SPELLED YOUR NAME RIGHT!! :boogie  :b


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Penny68 said:


> HEY I SPELLED YOUR NAME RIGHT!!


Amazing. :nw

The "chicken with full release" comes from Idiocracy.

Let's just say that the place I was at had separate rooms with beds. I'll let your imagination figure out the rest. 

I should have just said "massage with a happy ending."


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I have been a few times and got a lap dance once, but I just felt stupid afterwards when the girl is talking to me being fake nice when I was actually bored with the conversation myself :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

I've never been to one. For some reason it doesn't draw me. Having some girl/woman that you don't know dance in next to nothing and paying her for it while she acts like she is eyeing you... Not my thing. Have no desire to go to one, but I'm just weird so...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Do any of you guys go to strip clubs?*



scairy said:


> Have no desire to go to one,


Me either.



> but I'm just weird so...


Me too.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I want a lapdance from a hot chick at least once in my life.

Clubs where males strip seem so cheesy, females are far more sexier when it comes to stripping.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Do any of you guys go to strip clubs?*



Classified said:


> I went to one in Sydney because it was the Canadian guy's 18th birthday party at the hostel I was staying at. I thought it would be like a normal American strip club, but it was far from it. The other Americans and Canadians were shocked that a pretty attractive girl would go all the way (with a condom) with a random guy from the crowd up on stage in front of about 100 people. The other surprising thing is that there were about 20%-25% women there (who weren't expecting it either). The look on the South Korean girl's face who went with us was priceless. And in two hours the same girl got up on stage with a different guy. :um :eek


Wow...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's sick! uke


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Yup, all of us foreigners were shocked. We were just thinking that he was just going to get a lapdance on stage.

I have heard of this stuff happening once or twice before, but I never thought it was real until two weeks ago. I'm still kind of stunned. :fall


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd like to watch. :yes


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Freak. :b

Me too.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: re: Do any of you guys go to strip clubs?*

Pervs. lol.



Gumaro said:


> Penny68 said:
> 
> 
> > Although I know the fem stripping is different than the men's show, I found myself very uncomfortable.
> ...


Ick. I find this slightly more nauseating than some stripper ****ing a guy onstage.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

to be honest.... im kinda tempted to go to one but i dont know if i ever will... mainly cause im afraid to go alone and becasue the thought of a girl i dont know trying to talk to me and give me a lap dance scares the **** outta me... and because it would make me feel like i did something wrong even if it is completely natural to want to look


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only been twice. One was in Las Vegas and the women were...well...uh-hem..._*GORGEOUS*_. Lot of "shady" male customers though. Felt unsafe there but loved the ladies. :yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I would feel desperate going to one alone, but if I was invited, I wouldn't turn it down!


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

you can turn down a ratchet but IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI can't


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Probably one of the few males that will say no, it's just not something I wish to partake in. I feel my morals wouldn't let me, I care too much about the depth of the human mind to honestly care far too much of their appearance.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never been to one but if I had friends that would invite me I would go.


----------

